# Extreme photos



## Guest (Aug 7, 2004)

These were my arty shots taken at my first contest 7 years ago and one of myself ans Shaun Davies at the Grand Prix 3 years ago.


----------



## Barry (Jul 20, 2004)

Great photos Doug!

Barry



Extreme said:


> These were my arty shots taken at my first contest 7 years ago and one of myself ans Shaun Davies at the Grand Prix 3 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

looking solid and huge doug

well done

how many times you competed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

I've competed 5 times but never got my condition 100%, I cannot compete any more for medical reasons. I was born with a heart defect which was discovered 2.5 years ago and I had a heart valve replaced 18 months ago.

I have started to train again this year but need to be carefull because I'm on meds to keep me alive and anabolics interact with them and thin my blood to dangerous levels, I tried a course and had to go to the doc with sore kidneys which turned out to be internal bleeding so finally I'm a natural. Give me a few months and I'll post some current pics of a man who was not expected to be alive at this point in time!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

ur huge man keep it up hope i can get ot that size 1 day


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Wow man sounds like you went trhough alot... was the int if you have enterrnal bleeding from gear... soory to hear that... are you any good at diets if so im gonn abe competeing in march and would appericate help with a diet.... if yu have the time...

________

BLOWJOB BLONDE


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Looking really thick mate!

Good to see your determination to still train!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Great pics doug

Great to hear you're still going strong,Look forward to seeing the up to date pics. I'd love to compete, better get my ass into gear!

gailx


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

> I'd love to compete, better get my ass into gear!


There is 2 ways we could take that comment Gail!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Point taken mark!!!! I must learn to think before I post!


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Out of curiosity being a female, would you ever consider taking gear?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah mate, not into the square jaw syndrome! Seriously, have had friends who have taken gear and its been a bit scary. Wouldn't knock anyone for the choices they make, but its not for me.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Don't you want an adams apple? LOL

You don't look like you need it anyway!


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

Juicin never hurt anybody, if you dont want a suqre jaw / big clit / beard try insulin if your lookin for big gains thats what i use but you must read about it first pm me ifyour interested in learning about it 

________

Gay xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Gail your I imagine your ass looks as good as the rest of you! You have a really nice shape, are you natural? Have you ever competed?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi extreme

My ass is not as good as it should be! I am a natural endomorph and carry a bit too much BF to compete. Never competed, never used gear. Just slog my guts out naturally to make the most of what I;ve got!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

nice pics doug.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Many thanks motorcycle man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

motorcycle man no more as its up for sale quite possibly!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

new (old) pics


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Looking huge on that first photo - symmetry/definition is impressive on your competition pose.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Excellant pictures Extreme...Well Done


----------

